# router question



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

looking to get a router. price well , i'm a novice,but my questions are whats the diff between a standerd and a plounge router and the advantages and draw backs of both? use is counter tops ,table tops and cavities like guitar bodies,and some cabinet work . thanks


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The plunge will allow you to plunge into the middle of a workpiece (like guitar bodies). But it will also work for edge work like on counters and tables. The standard non-plunge router is best for edge work. A lot of discussion on this throughout the years on this site. There are a lot of options out there. I personally have a combo kit which gives you both a plunge and non-plunge base. I also have a trim router which is non-plunge. They do make trim routers now that plunge too though. What's your price range? I am sure you'll get a lot of responses.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Something in the 9-13 amp range is suitable for hand use, and strong enough for all but the most demanding applications (panel raising bits). There are lots of excellent choices from Milwaukee, Bosch, Makita, Hitachi, Ridgid, Craftsman, Porter Cable, DeWalt, Triton, etc. I typically suggest avoiding HF, B&D, Skil, Ryobi because there are some many other good choices, but even those have their place. Pick one that feels good in your hands. 

I've seen some excellent refurbished deals on the Hitachi M12VC or KM12VC (~ $65). The current line of Craftsman routers goes on sale at good prices and gets pretty good marks from most users. Something like the PC690 is a good basic router that goes on sale in the $100 range pretty often. If you plan to use it in a table, be sure to get one with variable speed. Also be sure to get one with 1/2" collet, and use 1/2" shank bits whenever feasible.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

ok thanks alot guys guess i'll be shopping around, saw some good sound deals on craigs list, one with a table, i'd love to start build guitar bodies but not set up for it, have done repair work and wireing repaints , i think i'll keep it simple for now thanks angain for the info.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a word on the Hitachi 2 1/2 kit (KM12VC), I like mine, but the plunge action isn't smooth. I keep it clean and lubed too, it's just not smooth. This has been a source of frustration more than once. It's not a refurb either, and it's always been that way. At first I didn't notice because my routing skills were rudimentary. As I got better and tried new things, bits, techniques it became really annoying. Just a word on that as FYI.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ACP said:


> Just a word on the Hitachi 2 1/2 kit (KM12VC), I like mine, but the plunge action isn't smooth. I keep it clean and lubed too, it's just not smooth. This has been a source of frustration more than once. It's not a refurb either, and it's always been that way. At first I didn't notice because my routing skills were rudimentary. As I got better and tried new things, bits, techniques it became really annoying. Just a word on that as FYI.


Could be an isolated case...I've seen some that seemed really smooth. You didn't lube it with caulk did you?  :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you are on a budget, I would suggest getting one with at least 2 Hp or more that has the option of either a fixed or plunge base, and 1/2" collet option. But, buy it with two fixed bases and one plunge base.

That way you can leave the fixed base in a table and remove the router and use it as handheld.

Trim routers are great for light work. A good one is easy to handle for one hand operation. They will do light profiling. Getting innovative with jig making, routers can be very versatile. Once you start using them you'll likely wind up with a few. 

Cheap router bits may get you through a project or two, but can wind up costing you when they are needed to be replaced often. Personally, I would steer away from solid carbide bits, as they are brittle, and have a tendency to break. Look for carbide tipped.












 







.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> If you are on a budget, I would suggest getting one with at least 2 Hp or more that has the option of either a fixed or plunge base, and 1/2" collet option. But, buy it with two fixed bases and one plunge base.
> 
> That way you can leave the fixed base in a table and remove the router and use it as handheld.
> 
> ...




You just answered so many questions I was getting ready to ask. Thanks again for your insight cabinetman!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

knotscott said:


> Could be an isolated case...I've seen some that seemed really smooth. You didn't lube it with caulk did you?  :laughing:


 
No, some high tech lube called PL400 I think.


----------

